# How loud do you watch movies?



## asere

I watch moderate to low.


----------



## tonyvdb

I have my system set so -10 on the volume is reference level and I usually have the volume between -20 and -15db when I watch movies.


----------



## Mike0206

0db is what I set to reference level and typically I am around -15db to -10db for tv and the like but if I am fully engaged in a movie and the sound quality is to die for, then I'll crank it up to -5db to reference level. Just all really depends on what I'm watching and how good the audio is.


----------



## NBPk402

I have mine set up for 0 as max and I usually listen at -20 to -25.


----------



## Skylinestar

I set mine to -10dB.


----------



## fmw

on average between 75 and 80 db, depending on the content.


----------



## bamabum

There is a nice iPhone app called decibel 10th. It is nice to measure decibels when you don't want to drag out a microphone and gear. Based upon rew it's fairly accurate. 

I watch at around 75 DB on avg


----------



## nova

Reference set at 0 for me. Depends on what I'm watching and the audio quality. Generally between -20 and -12.


----------



## Dale Rasco

My settings are close to Mark. Reference set to 0 and listen around -10 to -15 depending on audio quality.


----------



## asere

The-10 numbers is it with Audyssey engaged or not?


----------



## nova

No Audyssey for me, maybe someday, maybe not.


----------



## cavchameleon

We usually listen at -10 (with reference level of 85db at 0). On some movies we listen at reference just for fun - but that's pretty loud.


----------



## Prof.

My room eats up power and I usually have the volume set at between -7db to -12db with reference level of 75db. at 0..


----------



## Sevenfeet

Not as loud as we used to since kids.


----------



## flamingeye

0 is reference on my system and in the summer I listen at -8 because the swamp cooler is on 24/7 which is near the HT room 
winter I listen at -15


----------



## pddufrene

Depending on the programing I'm watching, action movies I watch at 0 and most other movies at-10 to -7.


----------



## chaluga

I watch movies at reference with peaks 105-110db. Just watched star trek and hit 109. Listen to music at 74-80. I get my hearing tested every year for my career and its still great.


----------



## hjones4841

asere said:


> I watch moderate to low.


Wife in room: -20; wife outta room: -5 to 0


----------



## Evoking1230

regular TV I watch on 40 (Onkyo receiver)
movies when the wife is not here...55-60 - right around 75db


----------



## Peter Loeser

If it's just me, average -20 to -10. With my wife or most guests, more like -30 or lower depending on the movie and time of day.


----------



## atledreier

-5 from reference seems to be my sweetspot with mates or alone. With the wife it's usually around -15 or a little louder, depending on content.


----------



## ALMFamily

Right now, I am sticking around -14 when I am alone, and around -20 when the family is watching.


----------



## mechman

hjones4841 said:


> Wife in room: -20; wife outta room: -5 to 0


Ain't it the truth!?!?! :bigsmile:


----------



## theater

too loud is not good for ears and heart, so i will try to keep the sound as low as possible


----------



## Infrasonic

It depends on the content because some BR mixes are hotter than others but usually around -13 to -15. 

When I start a movie I'll set it at -17 and adjust from there, I think I watched _Oblivion_ at -13.5 and _Trance_ was a bit hotter and I believe I kept it at -17.

The worst is when the mix is low in the slow scenes and then seems to jump 10dbs when the action starts, with those movies I just keep the controller in my non-drink hand


----------



## PC509

Depends on the movie. Usually pretty loud if it's one of those top blockbuster. Comedies are much lower. But, some movies with a lot of LFE and surround effects and booms and pows usually get the volume up quite a bit. Unless people are over, then it's much lower.


----------



## vann_d

Most of the time I do -25dB to -20dB, with ref. at 0, and depending on how hot the track is mixed and how bass. If I'm alone in the house I will crank it higher. I run my subs about 10dB hot all the time and use Auydessy Dynamic Eq.


----------



## atledreier

Holy smokes! -20dB AND +10 on subs with DynEQ? How much bass do you need? That is insane. You are probably running your subs close to reference and the rest at -20dB....


----------



## vann_d

atledreier said:


> smokin' joes! -20dB AND +10 on subs with DynEQ? How much bass do you need? That is insane. You are probably running your subs close to reference and the rest at -20dB....


I guess on paper it seems crazy. I don't know, it just sounds good that way. There is one theory that the distortion in my IB subs is so much lower than with my previous boxed subs that I tend to crank it up more. I know when I was running a large ported sub I only had it a few dB hot. This new setup sounds so much cleaner. Here's a measurement I took after setup, I've turned the amp gain down a bit since...


----------



## atledreier

So you are basically running your subs 20-25dB hot, and THEN add DynamicEQ which wil add another ~10dB at -20MV..... To each his own, I think that sounds excessive even for clean subs, though.


----------



## vann_d

atledreier said:


> So you are basically running your subs 20-25dB hot, and THEN add DynamicEQ which wil add another ~10dB at -20MV..... To each his own, I think that sounds excessive even for clean subs, though.


I'm pretty sure Dynamic EQ was already engaged in that measurement. I really need to take new measurements now that I've been listening to the system for 6 months. Also to get the Dynamic EQ and Audyssey stuff figured out for before/after comparisons. But yes, I guess I'm running subs pretty hot. When I crank it up I can get the windows flexing pretty good  :hsd:


----------



## 3dbinCanada

For most of us married gents, I would be guessing there are 2 volumes we watch films at. For me, when my better half is around, I tend to listen to movies around 70-75db..when she is off the premises, add another 10 to 15 db to that.


----------



## orion

I try to watch at reference but dang sometimes that is pretty loud. I tend to watch most movies around 72-75 and tv quite a bit lower than that. I run my subs around 10db hot


----------



## jbrown15

I usually watch a movie between -15 to -10, but I also have all of my speakers calibrated to 83dB and I run my dual XS30's a little hot at 86dB each. There's just no way I could watch a fully movie at reference.


----------



## AudiocRaver

Movies - not very loud - except when visiting Sonnie's!:bigsmile: Next time there I will set up REW to record our SPL through a movie or 2.

Music - normally 80 to 85 dB SPL range. Occasionally crank up to 95 dB or so for a song, not more than 5 to 10 minutes a couple times a week.


----------



## NotBananas

Unfortunately there's no one setting for the simple reason that all movies, TV shows, BluRays, CD's are recorded at different sound pressure levels. This is especially true if the movie is 2ch or 5.1 or DTS. There's no way I can set a specific level for all.
I set movies as loud as I can without hurting my ears, music (LP's or CD's) are at levels to replicate the sound level of a symphony or concert.

I'm surprised there isn't any reference signal we can use to set the volume levels to what the original creator intended us to listen at.

BTW, I'm divorced and now able to enjoy whatever level I want to shake the paint off the walls


----------



## moparz10

For action movies I usually start at -25 and go from there,most of the time wind up at -17 to -19'now as for drama and love stories with the wife -27 to -30 works fine


----------



## atledreier

Movies have a set reference level. So with MV set at 0dB that is as loud as the director intended the movie to be. This is usually very loud, but some variations between movies.


----------



## Nec

Right now, I am sticking around -15/20 when I am alone, and around -25 when the family is watching.


----------



## redsandvb

Now that we moved outta a condo, somewheres between 25 to 15 or so below reference.


----------



## Greenster

Most of the time I am around 45 db's . That is quiet compared to most of you on here. LOL. The loudest I ever go is about 60 db's.


----------



## Horrorfan33

Usually watch TV at -20 and movies between -15 and -12...Depending on movie and sound quality.
Music is usually around -15


----------



## Picture_Shooter

About 75% of max volume, so that is about -20 on my AVR.


----------



## asarose247

I've tried multiple sittings and observations.
Your opinion regarding accuracy of a rat shack spl meter may vary but looking at it while I listen I can see that I prefer 75 bottom and can get to like readings of 85.
In my man cave (9'10" x 11') I often put my onkyo 270 to 82 (volume) or "reference level" as it is displayed. 
Curiously enough, Audyssey (MultiEQ) set my subwoofer (24" BF THTLP) distance to 24 FEET(!) so I may re-run that with a little bit less amp (BASH 300) and get the 270 to get the sub set to only about -3 or so.
Along with the 4 aura buttshakers on my seating, there's plenty of "immersion"
It's a 5.1 set-up plus 2 high fronts. All distances and angles per THX guide lines as I could best hit in that small a space.
I have the sub pointed up in a front corner, on a short riser, mouth about 18" from the ceiling and it makes localization no issue (unless there's reason to just run it HOT) I sit about 7 feet from it.
Movies like TOP GUN, Apocalypse Now, etc. a repeatable experience. 
Also, "ZERO" WAF.


----------



## bmoney003

-5db when i am by myself
-12db w the wife
-20db w the kids


----------



## mpompey

On my system 0 is set to reference.

I usually watch films from -24dB (late night) to -18dB regular viewing.

If I really want to get engaged and feel the movie I may push it up to -15dB.

But all of this is really dependent on the movie. Flight of the Phoenix is really hot and anything above -18dB is too loud for my room.


----------



## arkiedan

Funny. I've never used a SPL meter to see how loud I watch a movie or TV show. I set the volume based on the show. On "Big" movies or TV, with great surround sound tracks, I like to watch LOUD! When it's a throwaway show I turn the audio down. I just re-watched (yeah, I know) Apocalype Now and had the volume UP! That movie is nothing when the soundtrack isn't slamming you in the face.


----------



## bmoney003

I think everyone is referring to the avr reading from reference. -10db being 10db under ref


----------



## arkiedan

bmoney003 said:


> I think everyone is referring to the avr reading from reference. -10db being 10db under ref


Ahhh, I see. In that case, -5 for "big" movies, -10 for casual movie watching and -20 for most TV.

I've never been able to quite understand "reference level" in this context. Would this not vary greatly from system to system, considering amp power and speaker efficiency? Sort of the Spinal Tap line, "This goes to eleven."

I would think a SPL meter would be the only way to accurately measure "loud."

Not being argumentative but if I'm missing something here please steer me in the right direction. :scratch:

old arkiedan


----------



## mpompey

The idea is that if everyone sets their gear so that theatre reference level reads -0 dB, then -15 dB from my listening position will be the same SPL as -15dB from your position. Of course, rooms, gear, etc will sound different from each other but the SPL level can be correlated.


----------



## ShawnMc

I set 0db as reference and then watch most material from -15 to -10. I have my subs increased about +2.5db from reference on my Anthem D2V.


----------



## Sean O

-10db to -15db for movies
-25db for TV and music

I have put it on 0 a few times but it is uncomfortable loud in my room, to the point where it is not enjoyable.


----------



## the_rookie

-35 to -30 for video games
-20 for tv
-15 to -25 for music
-30 for movies at night
-20 to -25 for movies during the day

I would also recommend calibrating your levels for room gain. My smaller living needs -8 for most of the speakers. So if your avr doesnt do that than i would recommend in a 15x15x8-10 about -8db per channel. As you get bigger and further less and less. A cheap spl meter will help to make it right.


----------



## MrBT

80-85db average. Peaks can go up to 107db!!!! As measured with SPL meter in well treated, dedicated listening room.


----------



## yoda13

Reference at 0db, I watch tv @ around -20db, BDs between -22db and -14db depending on the material. ARC set the trim levels between -1 and 1 all around. 

I tried watching The Avengers at 0db once but it's unbearable. Within 1\2 hour, I was starting to have a headache. It still played very clear though.


----------



## asarose247

movies are 10 -15 below ref level.
music, it depends, usually not less than 10 below
But I expect to add more treatment to smooth overall response 
things changed a bit since I added the emotive UPA 7 to run the center, HF's and 4 surrounds . . .. .


----------



## mark62

i calibrate the speakers to reference level of 75db and usually have the receiver somewhere around -5 watching movies and for music i listen at around 80db or lower because of my hearing being screwed up.


----------



## asere

When I had a receiver with dynamic volume I would watch around 45 now since this one has no dynamic volume I watch around -19.


----------



## Ghostrider

Being honest, as loud as the wife will let me.


----------



## goatfarm

mpompey said:


> The idea is that if everyone sets their gear so that theatre reference level reads -0 dB, then -15 dB from my listening position will be the same SPL as -15dB from your position. Of course, rooms, gear, etc will sound different from each other but the SPL level can be correlated.


Highly unlikely that even 10% of HTS subscribers do that, let alone the great unwashed (just IMHO). So all these +,-dB, reports are totally worthless without a real reference, which is 0dB. I watch most movies at an average of 75dB (C-weighted, slow response, w/ a Radio Shack 33-2050 analog SLM). Peaks can reach 105dB, but it's rare. Funny how high volume in a large cinema can be better accepted and tolerated than in a smaller HT. The volume levels at my local Carmike cinema would be too loud in my HT even though the sound reproduction quality and especially the bass is much better at home. 2 cents.


----------



## tcarcio

I listen as loud as I need to depending on the source. If I am listening to music I like it loud. My wife doesn't agree but I don't let that stop me......:bigsmile:


----------



## rselby

usually about -20 or -15( with audyssey xt32 doing its thing) any louder than that is too much for my small room( + I have lots of power)


----------



## Savjac

Loud enough, usually up to 85db to 90db for music and maybe a bit more for movies. 
I am lucky, my wife does not have good hearing so semi loud is cool and frankly too loud is not comfortable for more than a minute or 2.


----------



## Andre

85db


----------



## cavchameleon

Like some other's here, depends on the material. Music is usually at 85db. Movies, on the soft parts, are usually at 80db, sometimes louder. But, we want to save our hearing, so nothing crazy (peaks will hit 105-110 db at times, but not consistently - if it does, we turn it down). One of these movies was A Good Day To Die Hard, some of the loud scenes were long, so we turned it down.


----------

